#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  >  فیلمبرداری از صفحه دسکتاپ توسط GiliSoft Screen Recorder v3.2

## nekooee

*فیلمبرداری از صفحه دسکتاپ توسط 
GiliSoft Screen Recorder v3.2


*
امکان ضبط صدا به همراه فیلم و همچنین امکان تعیین قسمت مشخصی از تصویر جهت فیلمبرداری با حجم کم 6.38 mb

لینک مستقیم دانلود با قابلیت ریزم*

*



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*AAZ*,*adsw*,*ali927110*,*amen*,*aramis*,*cifzs*,*DeDe*,*Doostan*,*ENASAP*,*farzad1349*,*gadraj*,*ghanad*,*hadi1*,*mjh_b2000*,*pedram*,*shahrakeman*,*soheil21*,*sohil62*,*V.GHAEDY*,*راد2000*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

